# Harborside Atlantis Internet Access



## jalexander (Oct 11, 2006)

Would someone please shed some light on the internet availability options at Harborside?

We plan on bringing a laptop - Is there wired internet access and/or wireless internet access?

If so, how much does it cost for the options?

Thanks
jeff


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 11, 2006)

There is free access in the library--you can use for a limited time daily.  It is in the main hotel--open 10-5.
As far as your own laptop it is $10 per day and can be used in various locations--pool which is useless due to the sun, various bar areas and depending on the location of your room at Harborside you can use there--found it best out on the balcony--the antennas are located at the pool area so depending on your location it is either good or not so good!  This was as of 1/06--when we were there--may have changed since then.


----------



## tsl (Oct 12, 2006)

When we were at Harborside, I used our laptop and internet in the Harborside workout room.  I agree it is useless out by the pool.  I also caught the shuttle over to the hotels.  Wireless worked in all the lobbies and lounge areas as well.

You could get wireless w/ your own laptop in the library as well.  The lines for the free computer time in the library were typically over an hour or more so I would bring my own laptop and pay the $10 per day usage fee.


----------



## jalexander (Oct 12, 2006)

Are there any wired/ethernet options in the room?

If so, any idea as to the cost?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## influential (Oct 19, 2006)

Been a while since I looked at TUG, and it's good to be back.

As for Harborside, yes, it has wired 100Mbps access in the rooms. Totally reliable (as opposed to the wireless option), and $10 a day. Bring your own ethernet cable.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Oct 19, 2006)

Regarding free internet access in the library at Atlantis. One has to sign in  a book and wait until it is your turn. You are allowed 15 minutes. There are 2-4 computers to use. If one brings their own laptop it would be easier. It was a pain to have to walk there and then wait ina long line. It is not close to Harborside. We gave up. We went May 2005.

We own laptops,I can't recall being able to use it in the room when we visited.


----------



## influential (Oct 19, 2006)

The room-based wired access has been fine for me, and I'm using it to type this message. The free usage in the library is of minimal benefit IMO.


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 19, 2006)

I am guessing this is a new addition to Harborside--I know that mayself and my brother who also owns there have repeatedly brought up during our owner meeting updates the need for it so it looks like it has been done--just curious what building you are currently in???--we own in the reception building next to the marina as well as the next building over also facing the marina--in the past have used the wireless but it was always going off line--so I am hoping that this is available in all buildings!


----------



## influential (Oct 21, 2006)

Am in building 5, overlooking Nassau. Wireless is here too, but forever off-line as you say. So, yes, I'd very much presume it's now wired in all buildings. 

Beware you may have to alter your SMTP settings for outgoing email, as they seem to block port 25 for wired access (if this means nothing to you and you suffer the same problem, PM me when you're there and I'll explain) - it's not a major issue, but gave me an hour of annoyance before realising what the problem was.


----------



## mariawolf (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks--you are in the new section so that might be a difference--i will e mail them  at owner services to see if it is also in the old sections!


----------

